# 262113 (Systems Administrator) - Which all states can I apply for?



## pizzo (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi

Greetings!

As per ACS, I'm assessed to be suitable for migration under *262113 (Systems Administrator)*

Please let me know which all states can I apply for.

Thanks. Your help will be appreciated.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi pizzo, 

I'd suggest to check the state migration plans yourself - I'm too lazy to do it for you . 

If you also have your IELTS result you can already submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect. Note that some states such as Western Australia don't accept direct applications anymore but select candidates themselves from the EOI pool. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

pizzo said:


> Hi
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> ...


NSW
http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...5147/NSW-State-Occupation-List-13.08.2013.pdf

ACT
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14.pdf

Go for NSW as it requires IELTS 6 band in each.


----------



## pizzo (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks expresso and Mroks for your replies..


Just to add to the information, I hired an agent and he filed for Vic SS in May..

He didn't provide me with any file number.. Its been more than 3 months and all he says is to wait..

I'm not even sure if System Admin is eligible to apply for Vic or not.. If System Administrator can apply for Victoria then I'm not sure if he has actually applied for Vic or not..

I'm confused and depressed..

*Is there any way to track my application on my own? And whether System Admin was eligible to apply for Vic as of in May?*

Thanks


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

pizzo said:


> Thanks expresso and Mroks for your replies..
> 
> 
> Just to add to the information, I hired an agent and he filed for Vic SS in May..
> ...


Currently Vic does not sponsor your occupation. Don't know whether Vic was sponsoring your code in May.
State Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria

If your IELTS score is not 7 band in each, then I am sure your agent has not applied as minimum IELTS requirement for many ICT occupation for Vic is 7 band in each.


----------



## pizzo (Feb 11, 2013)

Mroks,

My overall IELTS score is 8 with 7.5 bands in each module.

I also checked Vic's website and they're not sponsoring System Admin for 2013/14 .. This is the reason why I came to this forum so that I can get exact and genuine information as my agent is not co-operating after taking some part of his fees.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi pizzo, 

the average processing time for VIC is 12 months, so they could still be processing it. Unfortunately I don't remember if your occupation code was on their migration plan last year either. 

Depending on the contract you signed with your agent (and how much you agreed to pay in case of withdrawal), you could choose to end your business association with him/her and continue the process on your own. 

You can contact VIC Migration as well if you withdraw your agent's authorization to act on your behalf. If you don't withdraw it, VIC/DIAC are obliged to communicate with you only through your agent. Still, you could give it a try: 


> Tel: +61 3 9651 9756
> Email: [email protected]


All the best, 
Monika


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

pizzo said:


> Thanks expresso and Mroks for your replies..
> 
> 
> Just to add to the information, I hired an agent and he filed for Vic SS in May..
> ...


system admin was not in the list of Vic SS in 2012-13. It was also not there in 2011-2012.


----------



## pizzo (Feb 11, 2013)

saydur said:


> system admin was not in the list of Vic SS in 2012-13. It was also not there in 2011-2012.




This is a shocker.. I feel betrayed.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

saydur said:


> system admin was not in the list of Vic SS in 2012-13. It was also not there in 2011-2012.


In that case the agent definitely has something to answer for. _pizzo_, you may wish to contact VIC directly to get confirmation that they are NOT working on your application. Then fire your agent . 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## pizzo (Feb 11, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi pizzo,
> 
> the average processing time for VIC is 12 months, so they could still be processing it. Unfortunately I don't remember if your occupation code was on their migration plan last year either.
> 
> ...


Monika, thanks for your quick replies.

As per saydur, System Admin was not on Vic's list for the year 2012-13. If this is the case then I feel betrayed. I don't know what to say or do now.


----------



## pizzo (Feb 11, 2013)

espresso said:


> In that case the agent definitely has something to answer for. _pizzo_, you may wish to contact VIC directly to get confirmation that they are NOT working on your application. Then fire your agent .
> 
> All the best,
> Monika


Is there any specific date or day of the month when SS is awarded?


----------



## pizzo (Feb 11, 2013)

....


----------



## pizzo (Feb 11, 2013)

Mroks said:


> NSW
> http://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__da...5147/NSW-State-Occupation-List-13.08.2013.pdf
> 
> ACT
> ...



Hi

Thanks for your reply

Can I apply for SS for two states simultaneously? If yes, then what I need to do if SS for both states comes out to be positive?

Thanks


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi pizzo, 

if you fulfill the requirements as listed on the state's homepage (and if your occupation code does not cap in between) you should be able to get state sponsorship. I don't think there is a need to apply for both simultaneously. 

Once they approve your application, they will notify DIAC, you'll get an invite to apply for the visa and your EOI will be locked until you apply or the invitation expires. Not sure what happens if the second state tries to issue your invite when the first one is already out... probably nothing except that you managed to annoy the person who processed your application for nothing. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## jainmitesh24 (Dec 17, 2014)

I have completed also completed my skill assessment through ACS in the month on April and completed my PTE academic yesterday. However when Im trying to submit expression of interest under subclass 189, its not allowing me to submit with skill as System Administrator. 

Could you please let me know if I need to apply for state sponsorship only? or can i apply under subclass 189 also?


----------



## Singh786 (Sep 2, 2015)

*262113*

Hello Everyone,

I m from India and I am a B.COM Graduate and got 5 years of experience in System ADMIN.

Can I Apply for EOI for Australia as by degree is totally different from my ADMIN SYSTEM Work.

Please help and reply.

Thanks and will be waiting for your reply .

Regards
Singh


----------



## Singh786 (Sep 2, 2015)

jainmitesh24 said:


> I have completed also completed my skill assessment through ACS in the month on April and completed my PTE academic yesterday. However when Im trying to submit expression of interest under subclass 189, its not allowing me to submit with skill as System Administrator.
> 
> Could you please let me know if I need to apply for state sponsorship only? or can i apply under subclass 189 also?


Hello,

I think 189 sub class is for complete Australia and 190 subclass is for state sponsorship please see if you are confused with the visas.

Regards
Singh


----------



## smccarthy (Aug 10, 2015)

Singh786 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I m from India and I am a B.COM Graduate and got 5 years of experience in System ADMIN.
> 
> ...


It isn't the EOI that will determine if your degree is irrelevant; it would be the assessing authority which I believe would be ACS? You need to look at your occupation on their site and they'll outline the occupation requirements.


----------



## Ravi1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Guys

Who ever is looking for system Admin, as far as I know its not open in any of the states sponsorship since 2nd half of 2014. It was listed under south Australia but was never opened. The best thing my friend did was he applied under Computer Network and Systems Engineer which is under 189 again it depends if you has that skill set and his application is in final stage of processing. But ofcourse he had to start of from ACS evaluation all over again.


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

espresso said:


> Hi pizzo,
> 
> I'd suggest to check the state migration plans yourself - I'm too lazy to do it for you .
> 
> ...


Hi Monika,

I am done with my assessment for Systems Administrator and PTE. But, now when I am looking for state sponsorship, it is not available anywhere except Adelaide with special conditions. Please , could you suggest here with some insight.

Many Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## erashu (Oct 10, 2015)

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Monika,
> 
> I am done with my assessment for Systems Administrator and PTE. But, now when I am looking for state sponsorship, it is not available anywhere except Adelaide with special conditions. Please , could you suggest here with some insight.
> 
> ...




Hi Vikram, 

Systems Admin is available in NSW, please check again, it seems we are only 2 applying under this skill.

I've filled my EOI on 6th OCT with 60 points (SS included), how about yours ? and any idea on tentative invite dates ?


Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

erashu said:


> Hi Vikram,
> 
> Systems Admin is available in NSW, please check again, it seems we are only 2 applying under this skill.
> 
> ...


Hi Ashish,

Thanks for lettting me know mate, but I am checking Anzsco everyday and didn't find 262113 anywhere open except the same Adelaide.Also, I had a word with my agent and he said the same thing. Please kindly advise. Thank you very much.
Vikram


----------



## erashu (Oct 10, 2015)

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> Thanks for lettting me know mate, but I am checking Anzsco everyday and didn't find 262113 anywhere open except the same Adelaide.Also, I had a word with my agent and he said the same thing. Please kindly advise. Thank you very much.
> Vikram


check the snapshot attached, its through AZNSCOsearch site, seems like your agent is not aware of this... but I would recommend to hurry-up with your EOI.


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

erashu said:


> check the snapshot attached, its through AZNSCOsearch site, seems like your agent is not aware of this... but I would recommend to hurry-up with your EOI.


Hi Ashu,

Sorry I tried hard managed to see few job codes but couldn't really see on the screen shot as it's not really visible here. Would you be so kind to send me the link of it? 
I asked my agent to check it today as said by you but he still couldn't find it. Can you check if it is still available please?
or mail me on *<SNIP>*
Thanks
Vikram

*Please don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html

Thank you.
kaju/moderator*


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Vikram_99 said:


> Hi Ashu,
> 
> Sorry I tried hard managed to see few job codes but couldn't really see on the screen shot as it's not really visible here. Would you be so kind to send me the link of it?
> I asked my agent to check it today as said by you but he still couldn't find it. Can you check if it is still available please?
> ...


Ashu,

Please help bro, I think you are right, we are the only two who are applying for 262113.


----------



## impressions_life (Nov 8, 2015)

*262113 - Systems Administrator*

It's currently not open in any of the states. I keep a routine check on all the state sponsorhip pages. It opened up in SA and ACT with special restrictions.


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

*262113*



impressions_life said:


> It's currently not open in any of the states. I keep a routine check on all the state sponsorhip pages. It opened up in SA and ACT with special restrictions.


Yes.. what to do now... I am ready with my assessment and PTE but it is not available any where. Please suggest what best can be done now?

Thanks, 
Vikram


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Vikram_99 said:


> Yes.. what to do now... I am ready with my assessment and PTE but it is not available any where. Please suggest what best can be done now?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vikram


Hello everyone,

Hope you all had a wonderful Diwali!
And wish that we celebrate our next in Ausi
Who all are from the same Job code 262113 and what is your next action please?

Thanks
Vikram


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Vikram_99 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Hope you all had a wonderful Diwali!
> And wish that we celebrate our next in Ausi
> ...


Hi Experts

Any suggestions please??

Thanks


----------



## rkukguy (Sep 1, 2013)

My job code is 262113 sys admin and I have already lodged my visa application for South Australia. You guys will have to wait till it opens again. I too had to wait since July last year till July this year when it opened.


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

rkukguy said:


> My job code is 262113 sys admin and I have already lodged my visa application for South Australia. You guys will have to wait till it opens again. I too had to wait since July last year till July this year when it opened.


Hello,

Thank you for letting us know about it. However, it is still opened with special conditions. Did you apply when it was opened with normal conditions? 

Is there anything we can do in order to expedite it?

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi All,

Another one to add to the list.. that probably makes 3 of us!!

I have 70 points without SS. Applied to NSW.. No news yet.. The more i research about this, the more disappointed i get :confused2:


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

varun86 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Another one to add to the list.. that probably makes 3 of us!!
> 
> I have 70 points without SS. Applied to NSW.. No news yet.. The more i research about this, the more disappointed i get :confused2:


Hi Varun,

It is opened in South Australia with special conditions, i.e. with 80 points, try to get 5 more points if possible and then you would make it hopefully.

It's really disappointing as we all have been waiting for months and it is opened nowhere. 

Vik


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

Hello Varun/everyone,

Count me in too on 262113. I cleared PTE on 9th Jan 2016 with L:89;R80;S90;W90 and I have 10Yrs Exp, I am not expecting more than 10 pts ther from ACS. I submitted my ACS on Dec 16 2015 and still waiting for the result (getting delayed on account of Holiday season). Not sure when any state is going to open up to sponsor on this 190. Should we wait or go with 457, any takers on this ?


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Varun/everyone,
> 
> Count me in too on 262113. I cleared PTE on 9th Jan 2016 with L:89;R80;S90;W90 and I have 10Yrs Exp, I am not expecting more than 10 pts ther from ACS. I submitted my ACS on Dec 16 2015 and still waiting for the result (getting delayed on account of Holiday season). Not sure when any state is going to open up to sponsor on this 190. Should we wait or go with 457, any takers on this ?


Hi Guys,

There is one more System Admin (Ashish) whom I met in the beginning of this thread. The total makes it 5 now. 

It is really hard to expect 262113 opens in near future. One of our colleagues here in this form said that he had to wait for a year to apply. 
Has anyone applied for reassessment in some other code which matches their work profile or any other update please?

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

Rajnath27 said:


> Hello Varun/everyone,
> 
> Count me in too on 262113. I cleared PTE on 9th Jan 2016 with L:89;R80;S90;W90 and I have 10Yrs Exp, I am not expecting more than 10 pts ther from ACS. I submitted my ACS on Dec 16 2015 and still waiting for the result (getting delayed on account of Holiday season). Not sure when any state is going to open up to sponsor on this 190. Should we wait or go with 457, any takers on this ?


Hi Rajnath,

Welcome to the club!! I have been waiting for about 3 months now.. I have put up my EOI for NSW.. Its pretty frustrating.. I am planning to get myself re-assessed under 263111 if i dont get an answer in the next 2 months

cheers!!
Varun


----------



## vivsontime (Mar 18, 2015)

Guys Count me in too.. I have recently submitted EOI with 65 points in total for NSW.


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

varun86 said:


> Rajnath27 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Varun/everyone,
> ...


Got my invitation for nomination from NSW over the weekend.. I have applied.. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Vikram_99 (Jun 14, 2014)

varun86 said:


> Got my invitation for nomination from NSW over the weekend.. I have applied.. Fingers crossed!!


Hi,
Congratulations that you got the invitation.
Please make me understand as EOI for 262113 is not opened in NSW. I checked this with my agent and I have been checking it since October'15.
Please reply or did you apply around July'15??

Thanks,
Vikram


----------



## varun86 (Dec 1, 2015)

I m really surprised your agent did not tell you about NSW stream 2.. Please go ahead and lodge and EOI. Mine was online since Oct '15 with 65 points.. I improved my English and secured 75 points in December.


----------



## matselva (Feb 3, 2016)

*Count me as well..*

Hi All,

Count me as well. I have also applied EOI for NSW for the same job code.


----------



## matselva (Feb 3, 2016)

*System Administrator*

Guys, count me as well. Fall in same category. Submitted EOI with 65 Points.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

erashu said:


> Hi Vikram,
> 
> Systems Admin is available in NSW, please check again, it seems we are only 2 applying under this skill.
> 
> ...


Hello Ashish,

I am exactly in the same boat as you were. I have 55 points as system administrator and looking for state sponsorship. Did you get state sponsorship for 190 visa? were you able to get 190 sponsorship if yes which state and how much time it took?

Thanks


----------



## ryan.rich (May 2, 2016)

Me as well, waiting for NSW Stream 2 as a Systems Administrator with 70 points total.


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

*system admin*

Hello All,

My job code is of System Administrator. In present situation what visa I can apply for?

Is there sponsorship by any state?


----------



## raj_negi86 (Nov 17, 2017)

move2aus2017 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My job code is of System Administrator. In present situation what visa I can apply for?
> 
> Is there sponsorship by any state?



Hello Guys, 

Did anyone got positive news on 262113... Any ITA recently? 

I have filed eoi in novemeber? 


Thanks, 
Raj


----------



## move2aus2017 (Oct 15, 2017)

Is offer letter compulsory? I do not have it for my first company. Any issues?


----------



## ahneel (Oct 26, 2018)

Did anyone got positive news on 262113 recently?


----------



## 2totango (Jun 19, 2018)

ahneel said:


> Did anyone got positive news on 262113 recently?


Following....


----------

